# Sluggish Pulsar/Almera N16 1.5l



## jackherer (May 13, 2010)

Hello all , greetings from Croatia !

Please , i'm seeking a bit of advice/info regarding Nissan Almera N16 with 1.5l QG15 engine , car is 2002year (called Pulsar in your part of the world i believe ?)

It's my dad's car , and after one longer trip few days ago , he told me that something went wrong with the car (i rarely drive this car) .. said it's very sluggish , wont accelerate as it used to before and the engine sound , kinda changed ?!?

So i pop in and went for a spin , true , it feels like a bus - press on the throttle and it just "screams" but hardly accelerates as it should , and the engine sound changed and became somewhat "roar-racy" more intense on the higher revs of course , but can be heard on lower revs as well ..
Also , i noticed some strange rattling inside the engine (quite similar to ignition pinking ..) during the driving when i rev it from 3000/4000rmp up to the limiter .. thought it wont even spin all the way up till the 6000 mark ..

Am i right in thinking that this is a stretched timing chain ? it has 70,000 miles on the clock ..

Further , more background regarding the engine , it uses copious amount of oil !! and it's been like that for quite a while now .. roughly 0.5/1l each week needs topping up .. so i did compression test as well , results as follows :
195 - 203 - 203 - 174

.. seems fine .. just scratching my head i simply cannot figure out where this oil goes ?! might be steam seals or valve guides .. dunno .. but it doesn't smoke at all ..

Anyone had similar problems with this car/engine ? 

Thanks !

Kind regards


----------

